# What is your favorite Cali Connection Strain?



## CR500ROOST (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanna find out what is everyone's favorite Cali Connection strain is and why.I also would like to know what do you think is there most potent strain.Also if you have grown any of there stuff and have pics post them here.I only could post ten of the strains because there is a limit on the poll,so please leave a comment of any strains i left out that you like.


----------



## JCashman (Oct 27, 2011)

the only one ive worked with at all so far is the Tahoe, and it was fantastic, not the best yielder, but the taste and potency was great. working with a few Blackwaters now but havent even flipped them to flowering yet.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 27, 2011)

JCashman said:


> the only one ive worked with at all so far is the Tahoe, and it was fantastic, not the best yielder, but the taste and potency was great. working with a few Blackwaters now but havent even flipped them to flowering yet.


 I wanted to try out some Tahoe OG but when i ordered my seeds they where sold out so i got the pre 98 bubba instead.The blackwaters looks killer i wouldnt mind have a couple plants looking like that.How much did you yield per plant?


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 27, 2011)

Anybody grow og raskal?i herd its more potent than tahoe og.I also would like to know if abusive og is from cali connection and where do they sell seeds if so.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 27, 2011)

I've grown out Tahoe, DeadHead and Jedi Kush. All 3 I highly rate as ones to try, but for me the Tahoe OG is the best of the bunch.





















^^ DeadHead OG 





















^^ Jedi Kush





















^^ Tahoe OGK


----------



## firsttimer86 (Oct 27, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've grown out Tahoe, DeadHead and Jedi Kush. All 3 I highly rate as ones to try, but for me the Tahoe OG is the best of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skunk everytime I see your pics my mouth waters... You sir know how to grow dank!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 27, 2011)

Great pics skunkMunkie you truly could grow some dank ass weed.Everybody keep posting.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Oct 27, 2011)

Between the larry og and blackwater i grew, blackwater gets my vote.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2011)

i've grown the larry, and it was dank, don't get me wrong, but i wasn't too fond of the lemony taste, i much prefer a more kushy taste to my kushe's for some odd reason... 
and yah, we've all seen skunk's tahoe grow, and he says it's some straight fire, which is enough for me as tend to heavily value his opinion on these matters..
i'm growing the pre98 atm, and i'm going to flip them to flower tonight.. will yet you all know how they turn out..

i had the raskal og, but i fucking lost the beans in a mishap and haven't been able to find them, but i've heard that the raskal was one of the ones that had an auto problem, but i'm not 100% on that, but my man skunk munkie told me this, so i tend to believe him, and they have since pulled that strain from their lineup for w/e reasons..


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've grown the larry, and it was dank, don't get me wrong, but i wasn't too fond of the lemony taste, i much prefer a more kushy taste to my kushe's for some odd reason...
> and yah, we've all seen skunk's tahoe grow, and he says it's some straight fire, which is enough for me as tend to heavily value his opinion on these matters..
> i'm growing the pre98 atm, and i'm going to flip them to flower tonight.. will yet you all know how they turn out..
> 
> i had the raskal og, but i fucking lost the beans in a mishap and haven't been able to find them, but i've heard that the raskal was one of the ones that had an auto problem, but i'm not 100% on that, but my man skunk munkie told me this, so i tend to believe him, and they have since pulled that strain from their lineup for w/e reasons..


Nice do you have any pics?


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on everybody I know we have some Cali connection fans out there


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2011)

skunk dose are nice 

my favs the hoe an bub


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was just thinking about getting the Blackwater  Now I def want it!!!!!!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I was just thinking about getting the Blackwater  Now I def want it!!!!!!


 yea it looks pretty damn good.I wonder how it smokes since it looks so good.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure it is fire!!!! lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 1, 2011)

all show an show was not like they said it was gona be 

mine was ok i did a black wat a larry and a bubba together black water smelled and looked the best head was the weakest of the three 
mine finished nutin like the pic on the advertisment did not get that dark col was a little light purp in there might have been more if temps were lower 
i like larry an luve bub tahoe knoks you on yo azz 

as far as im concerned im done wit black wat to many others by cal con thats above it-like a pretty girl just lays there an the ugly girl fuks yo brains out 

1luv


----------



## lampworker (Nov 2, 2011)

I ran a pack of the Original Sour Diesel and got six females. All are pretty stony but only one has it all. Looks awesome. Tastes like a trucker's rag. Stinks up the whole house to the point of being offensive. I found a keeper.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all show an show was not like they said it was gona be
> 
> mine was ok i did a black wat a larry and a bubba together black water smelled and looked the best head was the weakest of the three
> mine finished nutin like the pic on the advertisment did not get that dark col was a little light purp in there might have been more if temps were lower
> ...


 That's what I was wondering if it smoked as good as it looked.So the pre 98 was bomb?


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

lampworker said:


> I ran a pack of the Original Sour Diesel and got six females. All are pretty stony but only one has it all. Looks awesome. Tastes like a trucker's rag. Stinks up the whole house to the point of being offensive. I found a keeper.


Pretty dank stuff?any pics???I love sour d but idle if Cali connection has the same sour d as I get in socal


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

i voted for cvk, ive seen a fair few grows of this on other forums this strain has been on my list for a while and will most likely be my next seed run, 
thc farmer has a lovely chem valley kush grow 

EDIT
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f90/chem-valley-kush-16092/index5.html
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f83/chem-valley-kush-smoke-report-28508/

a few bits of info on cvk n pics that got me interested in it a while back


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> i voted for cvk, ive seen a fair few grows of this on other forums this strain has been on my list for a while and will most likely be my next seed run,
> thc farmer has a lovely chem valley kush grow


I never grew on seen any chem valley k plants but I herd its good smoke from a buddy of mine


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> I never grew on seen any chem valley k plants but I herd its good smoke from a buddy of mine


hey CR, i read on a few forums others had grown this one and had good results, 
here is some of the reports that got me interested in cvk a while back 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f90/chem-valley-kush-16092/index5.html[/
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f83/chem-valley-kush-smoke-report-28508/


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 2, 2011)

I been wanting to grow their black water , something about Mendo Purps and OG excites me.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 2, 2011)

> That's what I was wondering if it smoked as good as it looked.So the pre 98 was bomb?


straight up like dat dere boyee

bubba is shonuff da fkn bomb its foreal 
the hoe foreal 
larry foreal 

bubba so good to me im almost done wit this clone about 2 more weeks to go 
you should see it nice an i got a cut from it that just rooted its so good you want to keep it around


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> hey CR, i read on a few forums others had grown this one and had good results,
> here is some of the reports that got me interested in cvk a while back
> 
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f90/chem-valley-kush-16092/index5.html[/
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f83/chem-valley-kush-smoke-report-28508/


 That Guy swerve is one of the breaders for Cali connection I think.those plants looks dank.idk if you have been to Cali connections web page but if you havent they have a form on there for all there strains.You might wanna check out what everybody has to say about each strain.I'm gonna do a pre98 run.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I been wanting to grow their black water , something about Mendo Purps and OG excites me.


Sounds smooth and then hard hitting to the chest LOL.I've seen your post about you growing RP og kush and og kush18,I was wondering if you have ever grew drgreenthumbs og kush and wondered how it compared to RP.If you have let me know how they compare to each other thanks.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> straight up like dat dere boyee
> 
> bubba is shonuff da fkn bomb its foreal
> the hoe foreal
> ...


4sho just what I wanted to here.I got some pre98 seeds and wanted to know how good the strain was.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 2, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Sounds smooth and then hard hitting to the chest LOL.I've seen your post about you growing RP og kush and og kush18,I was wondering if you have ever grew drgreenthumbs og kush and wondered how it compared to RP.If you have let me know how they compare to each other thanks.


Yeah I grew out the OG #18 and it grew fine it was knock out smoke right before you sleep. Really chemy smell not a huge yielder and didnt take high nutes well. I grew in DWC and the only complaint I have is that it stretches a lot and doesnt take well to high nutes. The Larry I'm growing in Coco chips and so far out of the 3 I have 1 Larry is growing like crazy the other two got bummed out by stupid fungus gnats.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

nice to hear some good reports about cc,  have seen a few bad ones lately on riu and other forums , mostly about there new fems seeds, folk having problems with seeds germinating and autoflowering traits etc


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

this is the best looking one on the site, he says its the best, but still no seeds for it yet .. raskal og aka fire og
looks quite similar to og kush from reserva privada and og18 from dna genetics


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> this is the best looking one on the site, he says its the best, but still no seeds for it yet .. raskal og aka fire og
> looks quite similar to og kush from reserva privada and og18 from dna genetics


Raskal og was tested with the highest thc% out of all the CC strains.
Og rascal seeds just got in stock
http://www.sowamazingseeds.com/shop/4_cali-connection?p=2


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

I ordered some pre 98 Bubba bx2 feminized seeds from attitude at the beginnin of the specail wherexif you order any CC seeds you get 12 mix seeds free.are those the seeds that r having problems with auto flowering and not terming?Thanks for any help.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

yeh, i heard the bubba and the fems were having the issues and to avoid them and go for the regular seeds , folk were getting replacement seeds due to autoflowerin and hemmy problems
i know swerve has an account on riu but he not here much, he posted the otherday here, that he was having problems, and that its not the method he is using to produce fems, as he is using the same method as the guys from dna they helped him with it, so he says the method is sound, but the genes he tried it with , just didn't respond well


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 2, 2011)

Sour og!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

*Sour og got a vote 
everybody post pics of your lovely cali connection plants here and vote vote vote.***


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2011)

I've grown Larry og, tahoe og, deadhead og,sour og,pre 98 bubba,corleone kush,Jedi kush,Julius caeser,chem valley kush and still got more to come.
I have some raskal og growing now along with more Tahoe beans.

So far the best I've had has to be the Tahoe and bubba. The bubba puts u on your ass.. The Tahoe will have you higher than a kite.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've grown Larry og, tahoe og, deadhead og,sour og,pre 98 bubba,corleone kush,Jedi kush,Julius caeser,chem valley kush and still got more to come.
> I have some raskal og growing now along with more Tahoe beans.
> 
> So far the best I've had has to be the Tahoe and bubba. The bubba puts u on your ass.. The Tahoe will have you higher than a kite.


 I new there was some Cali connection fans out there.Man you grew allot of there gear.I wanna know how you og raskal is gonna turn out.Maybe you could answer a question for me.Have you herd about there feminized seeds not germinating and high hermie ratios? I ordered my seeds on September 28 so it would Be that batch.I got pre98.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> I new there was some Cali connection fans out there.Man you grew allot of there gear.I wanna know how you og raskal is gonna turn out.Maybe you could answer a question for me.Have you herd about there feminized seeds not germinating and high hermie ratios? I ordered my seeds on September 28 so it would Be that batch.I got pre98.


Sorry I can't answer that tbh. I haven't heard much about it and I would prefer the reg beans. With gem seeds you always have a risk of it going hermie.
I'll keep u updated the raskal og as I'm looking forward to this girl she just really started to throw pistils.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> I new there was some Cali connection fans out there.Man you grew allot of there gear.I wanna know how you og raskal is gonna turn out.Maybe you could answer a question for me.Have you herd about there feminized seeds not germinating and high hermie ratios? I ordered my seeds on September 28 so it would Be that batch.I got pre98.


I really wouldn't worry too much about the "issues", most of the time hermies can happen in both fems & regs if your enviroment isn't 100% dialed in. And I mean 100% too ~ no light leaks during dark time, consistant day/night temps, feeds/ph locked in and generally kept all stress free. A lot of the hermie reports online are simply down to grower error even though they don't like to really admit it. The older gear was affected by autoflowering problems but that is all sorted for the newer fem lines and if you do encounter any problems or need any help with grow tips or anything check this place out >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/index.php
Swerve owns and runs it and it's the official CC forum too . You can get hold of him there if you have any concerns mate.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 3, 2011)

i just had a tahoe herm to hell i pulled da beotch no time to sit an babysit pulling ballls off an gambling on da res of my giirls 
it hermed in like week 2 nutin else did when you get early herm its agenetic herm and not worth it -a late herm you can start pluckin and decide to keep or not 


i ran og #18 and headband together from R P

to me to date #18 in my top few for taste 
and headband in my top few for head and hit 

good luck 




im runnin now 
one larry og ~cc -turned up male 
one tres star dawg ~topdawg
one sour diesel ~dr greenthumbs
one white fire ~og raskel 
and my bubba clone ~cc


1Luv


----------



## lampworker (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the only diesel I have tried in Michigan that resembles what I used to get in Cali. Everyone who tries it tells me I have outdone myself this time. I wish I could take the credit. Genetics are in command here. Sorry no pics right now.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I really wouldn't worry too much about the "issues", most of the time hermies can happen in both fems & regs if your enviroment isn't 100% dialed in. And I mean 100% too ~ no light leaks during dark time, consistant day/night temps, feeds/ph locked in and generally kept all stress free. A lot of the hermie reports online are simply down to grower error even though they don't like to really admit it. The older gear was affected by autoflowering problems but that is all sorted for the newer fem lines and if you do encounter any problems or need any help with grow tips or anything check this place out >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/index.php
> Swerve owns and runs it and it's the official CC forum too . You can get hold of him there if you have any concerns mate.


 Thanks allot skunkmunkie.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't think blackwaters would get that many votes,I thought it would be Tahoe then dead head the pre 98 Bubba...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

im runnin now 
one larry og ~cc -turned up male 
one tres star dawg ~topdawg
one sour diesel ~dr greenthumbs
one white fire ~og raskel 
and my bubba clone ~cc


to this list i forgot a tahoe that hermed to hell in week 2.3 of flower


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 6, 2011)

hows that bubba?and drgreenthumb sour d??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> hows that bubba?and drgreenthumb sour d??


Pre 98 bubba is a true knock out punch! Feels like you are in a heavyweight fight and you are down for the count.. It really a hard hitting 100%indica body stone!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

^^
you got the word on bubba 
the dr's sour d is only 4 days into veg at moment and its my first sorry 

i been waitin for bub reg from the tude for close to a year now


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Nov 7, 2011)

rp og and og18 is better than drgreen but the doc chem 4 is good


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 7, 2011)

bo fli 7000 said:


> rp og and og18 is better than drgreen but the doc chem 4 is good


 When you say better do you mean stronger,tastier,smells better etc??I have got mixed reviews with some people saying the DR is better and some people saying RP is better.I just got some DR og kush,im gonna give RP og 18 a run next time.I was thinking of trying out DR chemdawg.I just want the hardest hitting strain i could get.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

hard hit= tahoe og ` cal con


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hard hit= tahoe og ` cal con


 i was gonna get me some tahoe but they were out of stock at the time so i went with the pre 98.The tahoe 4sure is on my list.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

The Tahoe is still my number 1 smoke. I would grab that for sure!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

rp*headband


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 7, 2011)

Jedi kush only has 1 vote.I thought it would atleast have 2 since skunkmunkies looks so damn good lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

It's a new strain not too many tried it..


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 9, 2011)

Bumb......


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 17, 2011)

Anybody got some og raskal going on?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

My fire og is from a pack of raskal og. Fire og dominate phenos


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My fire og is from a pack of raskal og. Fire og dominate phenos


Have you tried firewalker before? My friend has some seeds he wants to get rid of I'm thinking of scooping them up.its skywalker og of crossed with fire og.its pretty good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

That sounds like a new cross I would jump on that. As they are two sought after cuts of og.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have to go with the Tahoe fo sho!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sounds like a new cross I would jump on that. As they are two sought after cuts of og.


I'm gonna jump on it.yea its the first time I tryed it also.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 17, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> I have to go with the Tahoe fo sho!


 Make sure to vote on the poll


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> I'm gonna jump on it.yea its the first time I tryed it also.


Let me know how that goes


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 17, 2011)

yo wyteberry im doin another grow journal you should stp by sum time!! later man


----------



## Ridin High (Nov 20, 2011)

Picked up some CC OG Raskal old stock beans today cant wait to pop em!!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 20, 2011)

Ridin High said:


> Picked up some CC OG Raskal old stock beans today cant wait to pop em!!


Nice man its supposed to be some dank ass stuff.how did you get the old stock instead of the new?


----------



## Ridin High (Nov 20, 2011)

i know a guy @ a dispensary who had the biggest order with cc ever a few years ago, actually i dont know how old it is, it is in the newer style CC packaging.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 21, 2011)

Ridin High said:


> i know a guy @ a dispensary who had the biggest order with cc ever a few years ago, actually i dont know how old it is, it is in the newer style CC packaging.


Nice you got some fire


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 21, 2011)

Ridin High said:


> i know a guy @ a dispensary who had the biggest order with cc ever a few years ago, actually i dont know how old it is, it is in the newer style CC packaging.


Really? You are lucky then because swerve lost his fire og mother so that strain was discontinued for now. I got my f2s from a pack of the original stock that was not affected by the auto problem..


----------



## Ridin High (Nov 22, 2011)

So i take it the only way to know if it has the AF would be to try it eh?


----------



## Ridin High (Nov 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really? You are lucky then because swerve lost his fire og mother so that strain was discontinued for now. I got my f2s from a pack of the original stock that was not affected by the auto problem..


How would i be able to tell if its the af stock just grow it out?


sorry for the double post!


----------



## HungryHashMastr (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish more of these were available right now on attitude because I want to take advantage of their promo right now. I wanted to go with tahoe but its all out. I think ive got it down to Larry OG, Blackwater and julius ceasar. Im still a noob when it comes to growing though so im trying to get a practice run in now that is going pretty decent with some cheap nirvana seeds. Any input guys? thanks


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 22, 2011)

HungryHashMastr said:


> I wish more of these were available right now on attitude because I want to take advantage of their promo right now. I wanted to go with tahoe but its all out. I think ive got it down to Larry OG, Blackwater and julius ceasar. Im still a noob when it comes to growing though so im trying to get a practice run in now that is going pretty decent with some cheap nirvana seeds. Any input guys? thanks


Why not practice with the freebies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 22, 2011)

DeadHead is easy on a newer grower imo, as she takes the nutes well and is height manageable too. Decent smoke but not the best strain CC has in their stable by any means.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2011)

Ridin High said:


> How would i be able to tell if its the af stock just grow it out?
> 
> 
> sorry for the double post!


 Yes grow it out make sure u document it so if u have any problems let the peeps know.


----------



## Juan0288 (Sep 15, 2012)

Know this thread is old, I'm interested in chem lines n I'm lookin for a good yield n a bloom time of no more than 70 days n obv a quality product. I'm between Chem 4og, deadhead OG, or chem valley kush. Plz help want to buy 2 of those 3 in nxt few days. Thanks riu


----------



## SirSteely (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Juan0288 said:


> Know this thread is old, I'm interested in chem lines n I'm lookin for a good yield n a bloom time of no more than 70 days n obv a quality product. I'm between Chem 4og, deadhead OG, or chem valley kush. Plz help want to buy 2 of those 3 in nxt few days. Thanks riu


Cvk or chem4og would be the heavier one imo. Which one is up to you as the 4 and d cut used are bith winners.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 31, 2015)

I choose none of the above


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 31, 2015)

My favorite strain is the one that dosent hermie.lol
4 pages and not one fuqing pic? 
Go to the karma thread its some serious bud porn!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 1, 2015)

There are hundreds of pages on cali connect but not many of those "fire" keepers we hear about. But every once in a while someone will pop in with some awesome pics and I am almost half tempted to call them a cali connect shill lololol


----------



## doublewig (Nov 20, 2015)

CR500ROOST said:


> I never grew on seen any chem valley k plants but I herd its good smoke from a buddy of mine


Bro this strain is amazing he'll a stretch but very nice rotten meat skunk taste


----------

